# 1er démarrage et clavier sans fil



## bapman76 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
 je viens d'Allumer mon Mac mini pour la 1ère fois et le clavier sans fil ne veut pas de jumeler. Pour le track pad pas de souci mais rien a faire avec le clavier.
J'ai pourtant suivi les instructions du manuel à la lettre, mais rien. Du coup, je peux meme pas rentrer mes identifiants pour configurer le basard et bien sur j'ai pas de clavier USB sous la main!!!!
À l'aide!!!!!!
Merci a vous.


----------



## storme (5 Janvier 2012)

Question complétement stupide, les piles sont bonnes et bien en place, le clavier allumée 

On parle bien d'un clavier BT Originale Apple?


----------



## bapman76 (5 Janvier 2012)

Oui piles Ok, j'ai fait le test avec d'autres.
Le clavier s'allume correctement et clignote en attente de jumelage.
D'ailleurs mon iphone le "voit" sans problème en bluetooth indiqué : "non jumelé"

Oui c'est bien un clavier BT apple original acheté sur l'appstore et reçu en même temps que le mac mini.

C'est pour ça que je pige pas...
Moi qui vient de passer sur Mac en me disant fini les bidouilles windows, ça me rassure pas!


----------



## storme (5 Janvier 2012)

Pour le coup, la, ça se complique 

*Configuration système requise*



Mac doté de la technologie Bluetooth
Mac OS X 10.6.8 ou ultérieur
*Clavier et souris existants pour configuration initiale*
Deux piles de types AA (incluses)
Ça me parait dingue que Apple n'est pas pensé a cela...

Un petit coup de fil au 0805-540-003 pour voir se qu'ils en pensent...

Tu a 90 jours d'assistance gratuite.


----------



## bapman76 (5 Janvier 2012)

Quand on lit la doc du clavier BT, on peut lors d'une 1ere install, utiliser le clavier BT.
Ils indiquent juste de mettre en route le clavier et d'effectuer le 1er démarrage du Mac juste après et le jumelage se fait automatiquement. 
Mais là rien...
Donc c'est bien prévu de pouvoir faire la manip sans clavier usb mais la ca marche pas.... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h57 ----------

Je viens d'avoir Apple care. Bah pas de solution, il me faut un clavier USB pour le 1er démarrage. Youpi!


----------



## Jean-marie B (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Cela est étonnant !
Quand j'ai acheté mon Imac en 2010, il était fournit avec un clavier BT et une souris BT !
Je n'ai eu absolument aucun problème, il a reconnut le clavier et la souris directement.

jm


----------



## storme (5 Janvier 2012)

Peut être le fait qu'il s'agit d'un Mac mini, donc livré sans clavier d'origine...bizarre...et encore plus la réponse de l'Applecare...


----------



## bapman76 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bon j'ai réussi à emprunter un clavier USB! Initialisation terminée et j'ai pu connecté mon clavier bt sans problème après en allant ds la config. Donc pas un problème de clavier à priori!!! J'ai vraiment pas tout compris sachant que le track pad s'est jumelé sans problème.  Bref c'est résolu mais c'est pas très pratique!


----------



## storme (5 Janvier 2012)

bapman76 a dit:


> Bref c'est résolu mais c'est pas très pratique!



C'est bien la l'essentielle


----------



## bapman76 (6 Janvier 2012)

Effectivement, c'est le principal!!!
Merci pour le coup de main!


----------

